# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 3, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align]





[align=left]Hello!






Happy Monday!

Well getting into Holiday Cheer, I urge you all to enter into our wonderful Holiday Photophile Contest

Even if you can't enter, remember to vote vote vote when the contest closes!

Also, read this very important article about the zoonotic Staph Disease!

Scary! 

And Handsome little (well, big) Tiny* (TinysMom)*, happened to eat a Halls coughdrop, so send some Get well vibes!

Silly boy!

Send lots of vibes to our friend *Bo B Bunny,* she is sick with a horrible flu! Get well soon!




Alright guys, ill update later today as we get some more info on everything!


[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been trying to fix the photo contest link for about 3 or 4 minutes LOL! I finally got it! What was wrong there? I had to delete it and type it on notepad and cut and paste to get it to work! The board hates me today - and apparently you! Silvie too! LOL! 



MRSA has been really bad here. My daughter's friend had it on her foot. Kids in Football got it from sharing equiptment. Very scary. No one who is showing signs of cuts/infection are around my animals if I can help it.


I cannot believe Tiny LIKED the Halls cough drop! What a booger! I bet his little sinuses are clear! (get well Tiny - don't do that again!)

Thanks for the get well wishes. I'm a bit better right now.... I've been in bed nearly all day.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 3, 2007)

I know! The darn link was acting do weird. Maybe it is a little slow on Mondays! lol!

I hope you feel better!

And Tiny- A menthol coughdrop? I cant get my head around that you would actually like the taste of menthol!

Silly guy.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I think he liked the cherry flavor of the menthol cough drop.

I just brought more in and was unwrapping one when he tried to get into my lap - I think he was trying to get it...


----------

